# Looking to start up on mini-round bales



## tallman

I am new to this type of farming if you think it is. I was told in my area that the big hay farms will not go to places that are less then 10 ac. I am looking at buying a small tractor, rack, and a mini-round baler. The bales are close to the size of a small square(2x1.5' size). I was told and have seen the size of it all would work in small land. I have a lot of people that will let me come in and do it. The thing I am looking in to is what would it be to start it all up, the cost of the bales where to sale them and all that. Any and all help would be nice. I do have some number but not sure they would be right on it all.


----------



## Nitram

Have you a customer for small rounds? No one enjoys handling them. Best if left in field where they drop to be grazed in winter. But this leads to dead spots and weeds etc. Small square bails are more marketable which MAY lead to some profit. Hth


----------



## Vol

Mini round bales of the size you stated would be much more work packaging, gathering, selling, and loading than square bales.

Regards, Mike


----------



## tallman

Also the baler it self is very small. That's why I am looking at doing the small places like an ac no more then ten. Most of the people really are not growing good hay. The land has grown up and is not really good hay.


----------



## Teslan

After looking at a website about these mini balers I wonder how one would do with a heavy windrow? I'm pretty sure one wouldn't be able to handle my first cutting or maybe even second cutting, but then they are probably not designed to handle a windrow from a 15 foot swather or even a 9 foot one. Like Vol I think they might be a pain to get out of the field and stack and sell.


----------



## Tim/South

tallman said:


> Also the baler it self is very small. That's why I am looking at doing the small places like an ac no more then ten. Most of the people really are not growing good hay. The land has grown up and is not really good hay.


The hay must sell itself with some help from the producer. It is going to be hard to develop a market for the tiny round bales.

Low value, low quality hay does not sell well. You would most likely have to cut back on the price to move the hay, would probably end up with more expense than income. Niche markets are for those who want a specialty product or a cheap product.

Most hay operations would go to a 10 acre field if the quality was there. Can't roll thin grass with thick weeds and make money in the hay business.

If there was really any money in it, the people saying there is would be doing it.


----------



## Bishop

A mid size tractor and a small square baler can operate quite comfortably on small acreage pieces, might be a better idea as handling the bales would be a lot easier.


----------



## tallman

The two many people that tell me there is work out there use to do it but go out. They got in to sailing tractors and everything else. They also told me just for me to come out and cut these places charge 250 or 300 an acre just to cut. I know it will take close to four years to get most of the land to good hay. Also was told to sell my hay for something like 1.75.


----------



## Teslan

Bishop said:


> A mid size tractor and a small square baler can operate quite comfortably on small acreage pieces, might be a better idea as handling the bales would be a lot easier.


Looking at these mini round balers though they can operate with very small tractors. Something that you wouldn't even want to try with a small square baler. Though your point is well taken.


----------



## deadmoose

tallman said:


> The two many people that tell me there is work out there use to do it but go out. They got in to sailing tractors and everything else. They also told me just for me to come out and cut these places charge 250 or 300 an acre just to cut. I know it will take close to four years to get most of the land to good hay. Also was told to sell my hay for something like 1.75.


Sounds about right. The mini baler is about as much as a quality 4x5 baler. A lot of capital and work for $1.75.

Figure out your other costs and see if you can afford to take the loss. It would be cheaper however to buy hay and give it away.


----------



## tallman

I was plan on doing $250 to $300 to cut the places and what I cut I keep.


----------



## Vol

tallman said:


> I was plan on doing $250 to $300 to cut the places and what I cut I keep.


Well that part sounds really good.....I believe I would call the mini round bale manufacturer and ask for names of individuals who own these bun rollers and call and see if you could go and watch someones complete operation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South

tallman said:


> The two many people that tell me there is work out there use to do it but go out.


There is a reason they got out. Probably not because they were making money.


----------



## MtnHerd

I think you would be better off finding a 4x4 roller or small square baler. New Idea made a nice 4x4 roller that you could run with a small horsepower tractor. We used to have one until we started doing haylage and they ran great. I also have a 1958 New Holland 68 square baler I bought for $600 and works great. It is made to pull a hay trailer which makes it nice stacking if you have flat land. At the expense of the mini round I don't ever see it coming close to paying for itself vs the balers I mentioned.


----------



## Will 400m

i would think with all those small bales the amount of twine you use would drive the cost up a lot too. And how fast can they make a bale, tie it, and eject it? I would think they would be super slow. My two cents would be to get a small square baler and drop them on the ground if the field is that small you can't get a small wagon in.


----------

